# 100ml Oak Aged Good Boy



## Rooigevaar (17/9/18)

100ml Stock starts shipping today. Expect to find these in the wild soon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/9/18)

Must Have !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/9/18)

Only 100ml’s?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flava (17/9/18)

Agree. Must buy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (18/9/18)

Not even the whole oak barrel would be enough...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/9/18)

Which Vendors will have stock?


----------



## Rooigevaar (18/9/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Which Vendors will have stock?



Beetlejuice
Vapour Lounge
Vapetique
Vape Works PE
Vape Drippin
Cosmic Vape Co
Juicy Joes
Foggas

For now...


----------



## zadiac (18/9/18)

Nope. Can't find it. Either not in stock or websites not updated yet.


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Nope. Can't find it. Either not in stock or websites not updated yet.



Cape Town shipping takes a bit longer. Juicy Joes and Foggas should have stock today some time

Reactions: Like 1


----------

